
Dump truck ferry carrying up to 100 each day - MBO35711
https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/111852077/dump-truck-ferry-carries-up-to-100-each-day-across-bridgeless-waiho-river
======
Waterluvian
The old man in me says that seems wildly dangerous and I bet insurance would
deny any claim.

The kid in me is giggling with excitement.

